# Boer markings



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Does anyone know why I keep getting dark spots like this??? It's not a bad thing just wondering. None of the parents have dapples in them. I'm guessing it comes from dad and he's a traditional color. His dad's side is all traditional and his moms side is as far as I could find all paint and solid red.


























Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

The black one with the mark on the back is out of his full sister that I sold....she sent me the picture


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are too cute!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you. I do like the marks on the two....boys 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I love your goats....I'm a spot freak


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

There must be spots SOMEWHERE on the buck's side...I think it makes them unique, I like it


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm a spot freak too lol. 
But he's got something going on. He was young but I bred him anyways to 5 does last year. The one doe has 2 red headed boys one has a few dark spot and the other had a roan patch on his nose. I figured it came from mom. He also bred my one loudly dappled doe and had red head kid....bred my real light tan with dapples and red head. This year he got a lot of does and all paints or red head except for these ones and another one I didn't post but she is light colored on her head with a dad spot behind her ear. If he does have dapples in him I'm sure he's letting them shine since he hates my dappled buck (no chance he's the dad to any of these) and probably wants me to sell him. But on a good note I'm now looking forward to see his next kids since mom is a black dapple.....probably won't have a spot on it


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Jessica84 said:


> Thank you. I do like the marks on the two....boys
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


I can't help you with why the markings are showing up except to say maybe it has something to do with the paint animals in the woodpile? Maybe the traditional marking are toning it down, but can't eliminate it completely? I can, however, completely relate to most of the fancy colors/markings ending up on the boys. :sad: I did get lucky this year - I have a very fancy doeling out here!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lol yep that's always the way it goes with boys. But I would be way over my numbers if all my cute boys were girls. 
But the paint idea does make sense. I was thinking of my dapple buck I do have. For the most part he throws white spots and a few have had darker spots but if I look closely it's more of a dark grey and
over time the grey gets lighter. These spots are dark and with the two older have got darker. Maybe I can make some big bucks with these new spots lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I would say you have some color on the bucks side. My buck throws black markings, and I know for a fact he isn't from dapples, because there was not one dapple goat in her herd, and he's out of her goats from 10 years ago. Blacks, and paints in the herd, yes, but no spots  Funny thing is he isn't even from any black boers or black painted boers. Just long line of traditionals and red paints here and there. But he throws black paints, paints, and traditional( and spotted traditional)


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh wow, wherever it came from I hope you get more! So pretty!!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Me too. And I was going to cut his # of does back but maybe not now  I really like the little one he was born yesterday


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I get a lot of that dark spotting from my paint buck Teflon. Almost every single one of his kids has darker spots somewhere. It's pretty cool! He does have spots in his genetics though.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

And this is what I get from him breeding a black dapple lol. 
Did any of teflons kids dark spots fade??? I remember when I got my brown buck he had some dark spots and they faded by 4 months old. But they weren't as dark as these marks.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Soooo cute! Congrats.  Darn traditionals... 

Yeah, I do think some of his kids' spots did fade.


----------

